

Thesis’s Next Opportunity: Un-WordPress Itself - garrickvanburen
http://garrickvanburen.com/archive/thesiss-next-opportunity-un-wordpress-itself

======
mccutchen
I say this as someone who a) doesn't know anything about the actual
interaction between WordPress themes and the "core" WordPress code and b)
doesn't fully understand the implications of the GPL in situations like the
one I'm about to propose, but...

Instead of developing a clean-room WordPress clone, could someone write a sort
of adapter library that abstracts away the pieces of WordPress needed by
templates? That way, the templates could make calls to this hypothetical
"fakewp" library, which would essentially just pass those calls along to the
"real" WordPress code.

I'm assuming templates have code along the lines of:

    
    
      foreach ($WP->get_recent_posts() as $post) {
        display_post($post);
      }
    

that could be adapted to

    
    
      foreach ($FakePress->get_recent_posts() as $post) {
        display_post($post);
      }
    

(please forgive any PHP syntax problems)

Is that not feasible, for some reason? Or would the GPL mandate that this
wrapper library also be released under the GPL, along with any themes using
the wrapper library?

